# How much does the plate carrier (with plates) weigh?



## NavyShooter (28 Mar 2009)

Folks,

I'm going to be doing a PT test in the not too distant future, and for it, I'm required to wear full kit, including tac-vest and plate carrier, with plates.

I do not currently have the issue plate carrier, all Stores in HFX could give me was the OLD frag vest (think Bosnia era).

In order to be properly prepared, I'd like to add the appropriate amount of weight so I'm actually training per the test conditions.

As such, how much does the current plate carrier (with plates) weigh?

Thanks,

NavyShooter


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2009)

Plate carrier (frag vest?) with the black plates we get issued in CM weigh 19lbs


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Mar 2009)

Perfect!

Many thanks.

NS


----------



## Eric_911 (30 Mar 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Plate carrier (frag vest?) with the black plates we get issued in CM weigh 19lbs



How long ago were you issued black plates in CM?  (You got issued a tapered front plate and a rectangle rear plate?)

On 1-08 we all got issued the latest and greatest green ones. (Same plate front and back)


----------



## BinRat55 (30 Mar 2009)

I'm curious and I have to ask - what PT test includes a frag vest w/plates? Are you deployed?


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Mar 2009)

Bin,

It's for the CF Combat Shooting Team to Bisley.  

There's a minimum PT requirement that they're testing for (30 push, 30 sit, and 1K w/ full kit including carrier, plates, rifle, etc in 11 min.)

I was over there last year too, and have been practicing with the frag vest (bosnia era) that they were able to issue to me from stores in Hfx.  I guess I need to add a couple of 5 pound dumbell weights now!

NS


----------



## COBRA-6 (31 Mar 2009)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> How long ago were you issued black plates in CM?  (You got issued a tapered front plate and a rectangle rear plate?)
> 
> On 1-08 we all got issued the latest and greatest green ones. (Same plate front and back)



On 3-08 they were still issuing the old-style plates to some...


----------



## Eric_911 (31 Mar 2009)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> On 3-08 they were still issuing the old-style plates to some...



I didnt think they were authorized for OTW... perhaps issued to people who dont go out and about?


----------



## Loachman (31 Mar 2009)

Everybody on my chalk got the new plates, no questions asked.


----------



## brihard (31 Mar 2009)

I had the old plates all tour.

This is a nice point at which to find that out...  :


----------



## BinRat55 (31 Mar 2009)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Bin,
> 
> It's for the CF Combat Shooting Team to Bisley.
> 
> ...



Very good. Is it anything like what we did in the Golan? If anyone remembers the CANCON Shooting team, we had to run 1K in full kit and then shoot our drop targets immediately afterwards. Not easy to catch your breath and knock down 10 drop targets with 15 rounds in 90 seconds...


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Mar 2009)

Binrat,

I ran the Para Cup last year...they told me the night before I was only a spare, so I celebrated my promotion...got in at 0400, and my roomie shook me at 0700 to let me know that I was running....and they'd changed the runup from 2K in 20 minutes, to 500 meters in 3 minutes!!!

Once you finished the run, you went straight into the rundown, 600-100, section attack, with gas-masks on at 200m.  

Good fun.  There was one point between the 400-500 mounds that when I went to ground in the "partial" advance (pepper-popping or something?) I went down on my knees first, on a bit of a slope, slid 10 feet downhill, and only stopped when I flopped myself into the puddle at the bottom.  

Did I mention it was raining?

Targets were various reactive snap targets.  

Good fun!  Oh yeah, and from my fire-tearm (2 Sgts and a WO, plus myself) I had the highest score...not bad for a dorey plug amongst some infantry types!

NS


(All that said, the run-up sucked the wind out of me, so I'm doing a bit more serious training this year to be ready.)


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2009)

I was under the impression that everyone got the black plates in _camp call of duty_ and when you get to Afghanistan you could ask for the heavier newer ones if yo went outside the wire or just keep the black ones.


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Jul 2009)

Can anyone tell me the actual weight of the plates?  We were told we won't be getting training polates until later in the game and that they were open to ideas in the mean time to simulate them.  I'm going to cut some steel plates to put in but I want them to be as close to the actual plate weight as possible.  The "new" plates are the same size/shape front and rear?  Is the carrier diffrent to accomadate this?  My carrier has the tapered front and i've already made cardboard templates... should i check fire and make plates the same shape?


----------

